# New Pobeda



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Got this one at the same time as the Luch hand delivered from Poland.

It's a front loader typical Pobeda case with the saw edge but in black. Movement is 2608 sweep second with 3NM under the balance so makes it a Zim I think. you can't see it with the front on but is marked as Made in USSR. Not sure if it's a Franken or not, my friends Gramps is known to dabble with anything that's broke in a typically soviet way. It is working ok. What do you think.




























Kev


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I like that - very nice watch! Any idea what the cyrillic on the dial means?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I like that - very nice watch! Any idea what the cyrillic on the dial means?


It means Perestroika

Cheers martin 

Nice watch Kev!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some more 'Perestroika Watches' from Netgrafik site below

http://www.netgrafik...cal_watches.htm

Cheers Martin


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys I quite like it but wasn't sure if it was Franken knowing a bit about the old guy it came from. Cost nothing anyhow, and I know if it wasn't genuine the reason behind the "mods".

Kev


----------

